# Changement SSD



## Le_Huit (21 Mai 2013)

Bonjour, je souhaiterais augmenter la capacité de mon SSD de mon MBPR qui est pour le moment de 512Go et le faire monter jusqu'a 768Go (le maximum).
Une personne parmis vous l'a déjà fait ? 
J'ai regarder sur ifixit et cela à l'air d'être assez facile. 

Combien pensez vous qu'Apple me demanderais pour le faire changer ?
Sur ifixit, le SSD de 768Go n'est toujours pas disponible..
Je ne sais pas ou chercher sinon pour en achetais un.


----------



## johndu13 (22 Mai 2013)

regarde du coté de "owc"


----------



## hellbola (23 Mai 2013)

Bonjour,
J'ai fais cette opération il ya quelques mois pour passer de 256 go à 512 go, ce n'est pas compliqué

http://forums.macg.co/macbook-pro/c...acbook-pro-retina-et-macbook-air-1205692.html


----------



## subsole (23 Mai 2013)

Bonjour,
Regarde du côté de chez Crucial, le SSD M500 de 960Go, on le trouve à environ 540 sur le net.
C'est le meilleur rapport prix/Go du moment.
*Edit : *
:rose: Oups, je n'avais pas vu/ que tu parlais d'un Retina.


----------



## doupold (31 Août 2013)

Désolé de remonter le sujet.
Je suis également intéressé par cette manie, et je me pose une question: Cela ne rompt -il pas la garantie Apple liée à l'ordinateur?
Merci d'avance!


----------



## johndu13 (1 Septembre 2013)

a mon avis le mieux est de poser la question par chat sur l'apple store

apres pour le ssd il faut voire chez 'owc' 

ce sont les seuls a ce jour si je me trompe pas a avoir acheter les droits pour vendre des disques ssd pour retina


----------

